# 420 gear reduction



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

Can someone point me in the direction of who makes a gear reduction for a 420 rancher. Or does anyone have one for sale


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

420 gear reduction - MudInMyBlood Forums


plus there's a lot of other info posted here.


----------

